# CC my website



## Reiep (Sep 11, 2014)

Hi there,

Please give a look at my website, and tell me what can be done better  Feel free to check the pictures too 

Here: Pierre Pichot Photography - Pierre Pichot Photography

Good visit!


----------



## sscarmack (Sep 11, 2014)

Can you extend the photos too the edge? 100% rather than 85%?

I think you have too much negative space on the side and the bigger the photos the better imo.

I would also remove Facebook from the menu bar and just put that in the about or contact.

Facebook to me isn't really screaming 'professional', while its a great way to connect with people and such, you don't want that as a headline.

Other than that, its clean, simple and easy to navigate.

I like the big photos and like things simple. 

8/10


----------



## Reiep (Sep 11, 2014)

Thanks for the feedback. 

Do you mean the full size photos or the thumbnails? I can see if I can hack the theme in order to avoid the 4 thumbs per line. If it's the full size pictures, I anyhow upload them with a 1200 px width, for several reasons  So for larger screens there'll be white space on the sides.


----------



## sscarmack (Sep 11, 2014)

I'm referring to the homepage thumbnails.


----------



## HikinMike (Sep 12, 2014)

Only another photographer MAY be interested in your gear. I'm a photographer, and I really don't care about your gear. Personally I would remove that.

Seems like you are trying to sell you work, but you haven't done anything , SEO-wise, to promote your site. I would suggest reading my SEO for the Photographer link in my signature below.


----------



## ndwgolf (Oct 26, 2014)

Nice website I like it.........I like your gear too


----------



## Jonelle (Nov 8, 2014)

question for you, how did you get the facebook like at the bottom? is it a plugin or widget? I like it!


----------



## Heather Koch (Nov 8, 2014)

I am by far not a professional web designer, but I have taken a few classes...  With what I know, I know less is more.  I think there is too much going on, on the home page. It almost feels as a Flickr page or something, just a bunch of photos, with descriptions.  I would recommend larger photos and maybe three or 5 to start (odd numbers).  Then let people guide themselves to your galleries, as you already have, in which, they can see them all.  Also maybe create a black or colored (see through) background behind your top layer of words (the website name, folders, etc) I believe its a good start, though!


----------

